
Show HN: Motivational Budget, a tool to know how much you can save [no signup] - iraldir
http://www.motivationalbudget.com
======
iraldir
Also sorry for previous user, is mismanip of mine deleted all your preexisting
data. I'll make sure this doesn't happen in the future.

~~~
brudgers
Curious what has changed since the earlier submission.

~~~
iraldir
You can now access the website without needing to signup. The two comments as
well as analytics showed people were not happy to have to signup to tryout the
app, so I did a "lazy-signup" system where you can try the app and then sign
up if you want to save what you did.

